# PhD in Canada or Australia



## Ali Shaeb (May 18, 2013)

hello guys 


I have been awarded a PhD scholarship that is fully sponsored by my government. I am really confused where I shall apply. It is a Canada Vs Australia debate. I have never been to Canada or Australia. So I am really lost. 


I am telecommunication engineer, and I have done my master in UK, Leeds, but never been to Canada or Australia. So I am really lost ..A PhD will take at least 4 years, so I surly need to choose the right place for me, and tick the right choice  .....

I have conducted some research about this, but I am still confused. I need more sort of personal experience stories to help me decide.

How long does it usually take you to finish a PhD program in Canada? And can i find a research-based PhD program? I think, just like the UK, Australia universities offer three years research-based PhD programs, right?

It is much easier to have a post study work opportunity in Canada than Australia right? ; Although both countries have a point based immigration system.

When it comes to climate, Australia has a warmer weather than Canada (which would be great for me considering I am coming from a warm country). But the question is, is Canada weather really bad? Is it really hard to cope with it?

Would you please help me find out more details and to have a brief comparison between the two countries?


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Lucky you...I would go to Australia...as in Canada only Vancouver is not very cold.

Sydney or Melbourne brother...ohhhh....you lucky one..


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

I think before giving a thought to the country, you shall first look for the desired program in some suitable university. Make a list of all available options. Go for the best. 

You are right that Australian weather is far more suitable for as compared to Canada.


----------



## Moji (Sep 14, 2012)

I may add that as of 2013, if you graduate with a PhD from Australian unis you will have access to a 4 years post study work visa. see this link :
Temporary Graduate Visa (Subclass 485) 
(Post-Study work stream)

good luck


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Go to Canada. With a PhD from Canada, the whole job market of North America is open for you. Job market for PhD holders in Australia is almost dead. With a never-ending cut in research funding, there are few postdoc and lecturer positions left. Industry in Australia is very technologically backward and risk-averse. They would rarely hire a PhD and invest in R&D.

Don't think about a PhD is as just a degree. Think about what you're gonna do with it after finishing. You need to have a stable career to earn an income after all.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

In term of migration after a PhD, Canada is even better. After finishing a PhD there, you will almost secure a Canadian PR.

News Release – Attracting and retaining international PhD students the focus of new initiative



Moji said:


> I may add that as of 2013, if you graduate with a PhD from Australian unis you will have access to a 4 years post study work visa. see this link :
> Temporary Graduate Visa (Subclass 485)
> (Post-Study work stream)
> 
> good luck


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't choose a PhD program solely on what country it's located in. There are more important factors to consider such as the reputation of the school in question and of the program specifically, the quality of the program's research output and its faculty, the specific supervisor you would potentially be working with and if their research interests align with yours, etc. etc.

Nevertheless, Australia and Canada (climate aside - and let's be honest, the winters are not quite as bad as everyone makes them out to be as long as you're prepared for it) are very similar countries. They're both Commonwealth countries and share a common cultural heritage, yet they are both large immigrant-receiving countries that have strong multicultural values. They also have similar economies and political systems. 

That said, there are some differences. Canadian universities tend to rank better internationally than their Australian counterparts. The top university in Australia (currently Melbourne Uni) ranks prominently in the ratings (just below the University of Toronto, Canada's best uni) but Sydney Uni ranks just above the University of Montreal, which is a middling university in the Canadian context.

But Australian PhDs are more like British ones - they are only three years in duration and are highly research intensive, with no teaching involved generally. Canadian PhDs are more like American ones - you take classes in addition to doing research and writing your dissertation and you're also teaching at the same time, which is why it takes longer - generally 5-7 years. It can be really stressful and it's no surprise that a lot of people going through the latter system burn out and end up as ABDs (all but dissertation).

You should also give some thought to where you want to be after you graduate. Typically, people end up living where they did their doctorates since that's where they have the strongest job connections. I don't know much about the Canadian immigration system, but at least here in Australia, you can apply for either a temporary graduate visa or you can also go for state sponsorship (at least in Victoria and SA; probably other states as well) for permanent residence. I know Canada has similar immigration streams for their international PhDs as well. (Contrasted with the US where there is absolutely no route to permanent residence or even a work visa if you choose to do a PhD there...)


----------



## opfian (Feb 1, 2012)

Ali Shaeb said:


> hello guys
> 
> I have been awarded a PhD scholarship that is fully sponsored by my government. I am really confused where I shall apply. It is a Canada Vs Australia debate. I have never been to Canada or Australia. So I am really lost.
> 
> ...


I assume that you PhD sponsorship requires to come back and work in your country for a certain period, isn't it?


----------



## Ali Shaeb (May 18, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> Lucky you...I would go to Australia...as in Canada only Vancouver is not very cold.
> 
> Sydney or Melbourne brother...ohhhh....you lucky one..


Thank you


----------



## Ali Shaeb (May 18, 2013)

opfian said:


> I think before giving a thought to the country, you shall first look for the desired program in some suitable university. Make a list of all available options. Go for the best.
> 
> You are right that Australian weather is far more suitable for as compared to Canada.


I see ur point, but I do need to choose where too first. lemme decide where should i go first, then obviously i'll make sort of list and choose the right program and uni


----------



## Ali Shaeb (May 18, 2013)

buddi said:


> Go to Canada. With a PhD from Canada, the whole job market of North America is open for you. Job market for PhD holders in Australia is almost dead. With a never-ending cut in research funding, there are few postdoc and lecturer positions left. Industry in Australia is very technologically backward and risk-averse. They would rarely hire a PhD and invest in R&D.
> 
> Don't think about a PhD is as just a degree. Think about what you're gonna do with it after finishing. You need to have a stable career to earn an income after all.


Thanks for the reply...This is exactly what i am thinking of...a PhD is just another degree! this why i need to make sure i don waste another 5 years of my life conducting a research and/or studying and have no job offer after that...

This why i am thinking to go to Australia cuz PhD takes less time, but again i may find myself struggling to find a job...

really hard decision..


----------



## Ali Shaeb (May 18, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Personally I wouldn't choose a PhD program solely on what country it's located in. There are more important factors to consider such as the reputation of the school in question and of the program specifically, the quality of the program's research output and its faculty, the specific supervisor you would potentially be working with and if their research interests align with yours, etc. etc.
> 
> Nevertheless, Australia and Canada (climate aside - and let's be honest, the winters are not quite as bad as everyone makes them out to be as long as you're prepared for it) are very similar countries. They're both Commonwealth countries and share a common cultural heritage, yet they are both large immigrant-receiving countries that have strong multicultural values. They also have similar economies and political systems.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your thoughtful reply..really appreciated.

you are right...other factors are important, but how could i test them? i mean u don't find any thing u want on the internet, u do actually need to go on person, have a look so u can decide 

I am too scared actually..i don wanna spend a 7 years of my life and ended up with a ABDs .....and teaching? attending classes ....never thought of this ...


----------

